# Cost of R&Q



## KerryBlue (19 Dec 2013)

I know I'm still undergoing the recruiting process and a final posting is still very very fall away, but I am trying to do some research to help explain some things to my parents.
I was wondering what the current going rate for Rations and Quarters are for a single male living on base? Also what those costs entitle you to? Example paying X allows you 2 meals a day while Y allows for 3-4. What types of rooms are available etc...
Also what happens when you are on a field exercise for a week, and you are not staying in your quarters...do you receive some sort of allotment in return?

I apologize if this has been asked already, I searched and did not come across anything concrete just some mentions in other threads.  I appreciate the help, Happy Holidays to all  :christmas happy:


----------



## MikeL (19 Dec 2013)

If you are paying R&Q, you are paying for your 3 meals a day.  Also, you don't get a choice for what rooms you get, you get what is available for your unit on the base(my experience anyways). For example, the 2PPCLI barracks in Shilo are different than what is available to 1RCHA in Shilo, and both are different than what is available to 1PPCLI in Edmonton.  You may or may not be in a dorm style room with a room mate, with a common washroom for your end of the shacks.  Or you may have your own room, but share a washroom with another person(in the next room).

If you are away in the field, leave(out of area), etc you can submit a ration remit for that time period.


Here's the Rations&Quarters thread(15 pages worth of R&Q discussions/info).
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33594.350.html


----------



## marinemech (19 Dec 2013)

Anyone know what the Quarters are like in Victoria for the navy folks, have a felling I may be there for a bit if a class is not starting around May/June


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the Quarters are like in Victoria for the navy folks, have a felling I may be there for a bit if a class is not starting around May/June



You may find this discussion helpful.

The Going To Esquimalt Thread- PAT, PMQ, Etc.- Merged  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25824.0.html


----------

